# If anyone is interested...



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone that's ever read any of my Doordash posts know how I despised Walmart offers.
Well I had had enough and started a support ticket asking to opt out of said offers and they granted my wish lol
The Unbelievable results showed today. I received 27 offers and I accepted 21. Here's what happened. 
At start of shift this morning







End of 8hr shift







Still no garbage accepted. The 6 declines were garbage. 
Ended with $170 for the 8hr shift. I'm ok with that and ecstatic there will be no more Walmart offers lol


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> View attachment 418010
> 
> 
> Anyone that's ever read any of my Doordash posts know how I despised Walmart offers.
> ...


&#128079; that's what making it work for you looks like


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

You must be able to speak Hindu LOL.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

You know it's funny ,a good friend of mine is Indian. He speaks Hindu and another two dilects. Maybe next time I got an issue and get some Indian person I'll ask if he could make the call and help me out.lol


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Very nice. I’m glad you can do that. I get like 2 Walmart orders a month. Sometimes one of them is worthwhile.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Hindu is a member of a religion. Hindi is a language. Not all Indians speak it. India has 28 official languages, some of which aren't even Indo-European (Hindi is).


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> You must be able to speak Hindu LOL.


All the support has always sounded Filipino. Doordash= Philippines. Uber = In dia

I did get a door Dash support one time calling me, they sounded Hispanic. They called one week later. This was due to a very big order and the restaurant wanted a refund because it was late. They were doing investigation.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Hindu is a member of a religion. Hindi is a language. Not all Indians speak it. India has 28 official languages, some of which aren't even Indo-European (Hindi is).


"You won't get far 'round these parts tryin' to explain differences between Hindu, Hindi and why Hawaii is part of the United States."


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

It’s truly amazing how many of you clowns didn’t get my joke.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> It's truly amazing how many of you clowns didn't get my joke.


That's usually a sign that it wasn't good.


----------

